# 'Duntrune' from Dundee to Brisbane in 1883



## Chiad Fhear (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi everyone

I thought some of you may be interested in this article that appeared in our local paper at the end of last year about one of the Dundee Clippers.

The Captain's Great Grandson in Brisbane put me onto it ... http://www.thecourier.co.uk/Community/Heritage-and-History/article/9123/a-19th-century-voyage-of-discovery-from-dundee-to-brisbane.html

Regards

Chiad Fhear


----------

